# Shimmermoss vs. Steamy



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi people, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've wanted these colors for awhile now but can't decide between the two.  Which one do you like best or which would you recommend?

I plan on visiting my local MAC soon so I'm getting my list ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 21, 2006)

i love shimmermoss


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Sep 22, 2006)

shimmermoss!!!


----------



## Sanne (Sep 22, 2006)

shimmermoss!


----------



## User67 (Sep 22, 2006)

I say Shimmermoss too, it's more shimmery, pigmented & lasts longer on the lids than Steamy.


----------



## user79 (Sep 22, 2006)

I like Steamy, although I don't have Shimmermoss. Can someone post a swatch? Was it LE?


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 22, 2006)

Shimmermoss <3


----------



## sadeyes32 (Sep 22, 2006)

shimmermoss


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I like Steamy, although I don't have Shimmermoss. Can someone post a swatch? Was it LE?_

 
Here are some swatches including Steamy and Shimmermoss:


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 22, 2006)

Steamy!!! It's so pretty!


----------



## KJam (Sep 22, 2006)

I love them both, but if I had to choose it would probably be shimmermoss


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 22, 2006)

HAHHA...thanks ladies.  Yesterday I didn't really get any responses to this so when I went to the MAC counter I ended up getting steamy.  Now that I'm reading all the feedback, I think I'm going to exchange it for Shimmermoss instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 22, 2006)

actually they look kind of different, I have shimmermoss and I would get both  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shimmermoss looks more green
Steamy looks more blue


----------



## user79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I actually looked up some FOTDs and Shimmermoss just looks more pastel, Steamy is more vibrant teal. I wouldn't exchange, unless you want a lighter look.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I actually looked up some FOTDs and Shimmermoss just looks more pastel, Steamy is more vibrant teal. I wouldn't exchange, unless you want a lighter look._

 
Thanks!!  I think I'm going to get the Shimmermoss becuase I already have teal pigment and I think I want to go for the lighter color.  I seen a  FOTD with Shimmermoss and Teal pigment and it looked so beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I algo got Naked Luch but it kinda reminds me of All that glitters so I'm going to exchange that as well.  Now it's all about trying to figure out what color I'm going to get instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ascella (Sep 23, 2006)

I have only shimmermoss, the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 23, 2006)

i have both and i realy like them both. They look totaly difrent too


----------



## sarzio (Sep 23, 2006)

I have steamy and I like it, it's just a bit annoying to work with sometimes... Although, I personally think they are different enough that if you like green shades you could have both.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Sep 23, 2006)

i was just in this conundrum myself. i got steamy and got shimmermoss in a palette so now i am happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




macvirgin, i love your new avatar!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks ladies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_macvirgin, i love your new avatar!_

 
I agree...hott!!


----------



## lara (Sep 24, 2006)

I prefer Steamy.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_i was just in this conundrum myself. i got steamy and got shimmermoss in a palette so now i am happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





macvirgin, i love your new avatar!_

 
Thanks mama.

How you like the two e/s's now that you have them both


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 24, 2006)

i have both and i use steamy way more than shimmer moss.  i kinda hate myself for buying it now, cuz i've only used it one time, and it's going up for sale lol.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh no...here comes all the votes for Seamy lol.  I exchanged Steamy for Shimmermoss cause everyone seemed to like it better, I really hope I don't regret it later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I tried Steamy once but really wasn't that impressed but maybe it was the colors I paired it with, hopefully I'll love Shimmermoss and wont regreat the exchange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mezzamy (Sep 25, 2006)

i got shimmermoss in my patternmaker cool eyes palette and it's pretty sheer, is it meant to be like that?


----------



## user79 (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ycorrea05* 
_Oh no...here comes all the votes for Seamy lol.  I exchanged Steamy for Shimmermoss cause everyone seemed to like it better, I really hope I don't regret it later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I tried Steamy once but really wasn't that impressed but maybe it was the colors I paired it with, hopefully I'll love Shimmermoss and wont regreat the exchange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
You should get what _you_ like, not what everyone else prefers anyway.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_You should get what you like, not what everyone else prefers anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I know, I was just trying to see what was the better color. I decided to try Shimmermoss today to see how I like it, I paired it with gleam and i'm not sure about the color. When I look in the mirror I kinda feel like on of thoes people who you look at and say...what the hell is she wearing LOL.  Maybe it's the bright color that i'm not used to wearing, or the color I paired it with.  Whatever the reason may be, I hope I get used to it instead of regreating it *sigh*.


----------

